# Mallard Decoys



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The first one out of 6. What do you think? Will it work? Individual slot bag and these should be good to go.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> The first one out of 6. What do you think? Will it work? Individual slot bag and these should be good to go.


Brilliant idea. I watched a couple of guys hunting sandhill cranes and they had stuffed about half a dozen cranes and used them for decoys...the stuffing job wasn't professional or anything, just rudimentary and it worked like crazy


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Man how you do that? Looks great!


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

I like the idea, a lot.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

If ducks see a certain hugh from the feathers and key in on it as what they look for to be real, you have maybe just started the next new craze. I really don't understand why someone hasn't created a real photo of a duck on a decoy some how. Looks good man let me know how it works out.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

They are called Stuffers, very popular back east.
A average trailer full of them are easily worth 10-12 thousand bucks just for the decoys.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

very smart man. that will fool the late season mallards.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

I have seen that done with goose decoys before. Seemed to work pretty good.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

fish-n-fool said:


> If ducks see a certain hugh from the feathers and key in on it as what they look for to be real, you have maybe just started the next new craze. I really don't understand why someone hasn't created a real photo of a duck on a decoy some how. Looks good man let me know how it works out.


There are skins that go over decoys that have a printed image, but nothing like the real deal. I may try to skin a mallard and slide it over a decoy.


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks great! 

What are your thoughts about flocking the head now? In your experience, does that make a difference or not?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> There are skins that go over decoys that have a printed image, but nothing like the real deal. I may try to skin a mallard and slide it over a decoy.


You might need to have smaller decoys for that to work but I was wondering the same thing..might want to talk to a taxidermist and see what you could treat the skinned inside with to keep it from rotting or stinking too badly.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Was you just kidding around when you took the picture are did you really try it out?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hardwater said:


> Looks great!
> 
> What are your thoughts about flocking the head now? In your experience, does that make a difference or not?


I thought about that, but I will probably just repaint the head and body. It certainly wouldn't hurt to flock the head though.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> You might need to have smaller decoys for that to work but I was wondering the same thing..might want to talk to a taxidermist and see what you could treat the skinned inside with to keep it from rotting or stinking too badly.


It's cold right now so not too worried about the stink (just yet) I plan on just chucking them after the season.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

cootlover said:


> Was you just kidding around when you took the picture are did you really try it out?


I'm going to try it out, haven't yet.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

fish-n-fool said:


> If ducks see a certain hugh from the feathers and key in on it as what they look for to be real, you have maybe just started the next new craze. I really don't understand why someone hasn't created a real photo of a duck on a decoy some how. Looks good man let me know how it works out.


They have made them! And I happen to have a pair!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> You might need to have smaller decoys for that to work but I was wondering the same thing..might want to talk to a taxidermist and see what you could treat the skinned inside with to keep it from rotting or stinking too badly.


I can't tell how much of the wing was used just by looking at the picture, but...

The wings do have a fair bit of meat up where they meet the body. If you simply cut the wing off from the outside of the bird, you will leave some meat inside it. But if you make a cut on the underside of the wing, you can remove it from there. Cure with some Borax and you're good to go.

As far as skinning goes... If you want a long-lasting skin, you'll probably need to do something like this:

Remove as much meat and fat from the skin as possible and then liberally scrub the inside of it with Borax 20 Mule Team detergent booster (I'm sure there are other things that work too, but that's what we've always used). This will absorb the fats/oils of the bird and start the curing process. Then, give it one more good coating with the Borax and let it dry/cure for a couple of weeks (the skin will get fairly rigid, so make sure it's situated in the position you want it to remain in). If done properly, it will last for years.

We've done this to save the skins of a few of our favorite birds, but never for a decoy. I think an entire skin would be a lot of work if you want it to last awhile. Or even if you don't, honestly. Skins are a lot of work.

I think the wings look nice. It would be a good project for me if I ever get bored (which probably won't happen for awhile).


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's an example of what you can end up with if you know what you're doing (sorry about the poor photo quality). It's a good way to preserve a memory and the beauty of a bird without the expense and wait of a taxidermy mount. I'm sure a skilled craftsman could tailor a skin to a decoy and make it last a few hunts, but IMO the elements will take their toll and it isn't worth the effort.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

I skinned a pheasant and put it over a squash during the hunt. Some dude pulled up shot it out of his window of his car ran and picked it up and made it about ten steps before he figured it out it was just a skin man I about pissed my self laughing so hard.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

That's an awesome idea Fowl! Should work well for the last few weeks of the season. Just to prove that there's nothing new under the sun, these guys came up with the same idea about 2000 years ago-

I wonder if they had a mojo too?


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I heard they had a mojo but his buddy dropped the remote in the water so he hit him in the head with a rock tied to a stick.
He didnt want to get in trouble so he hid the decoys in a cave.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

that's a good idea for sleeper dekes.


----------



## WTRFWLN (Dec 12, 2012)

Fowl, it would only take a minute or two to skin those wings down cut thr tendons out and dust it with some borax then pump a little painters caulk in and fold them into position and your good to go! If I get to skin a duck after the game ill post a couple of pics? They wouldn't smell after that. I like your idea. Let me know if you want or need any help?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks! I'm not going to get too technical with the wings until I know it works.


----------

